
Show HN: Roman – Seamless Roman Numeral Conversion in Swift - nvzqz
https://github.com/nvzqz/Roman
======
nvzqz
Roman is a simple library written in Swift that lets you convert back and
forth between Roman numeral strings and any type that conforms to IntegerType.

